# newbie question: towing eye on R33...



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

I know it sounds stupid, but...errrr...can someone tell me where it the towing eye on a R33 GTR?

The only eye I've found sits very low and to be used it requires the front splitter to be removed...which is a hassle when you need to tow the car!

Thx for help!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's the only one.

Unless of course you fit an aftermarket towing hook.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Jobi Joba said:


> I know it sounds stupid, but...errrr...can someone tell me where it the towing eye on a R33 GTR?
> 
> The only eye I've found sits very low and to be used it requires the front splitter to be removed...which is a hassle when you need to tow the car!
> 
> Thx for help!


these are available through my website.


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Jags said:


> That's the only one.
> 
> Unless of course you fit an aftermarket towing hook.


No kidding??? 

So there is no way to tow a std R33? 

Because, as I have seen two weeks ago when I tried to tow my GTR, even if you drop the splitter, you still can't use a tow bar as the tow eye sits way too low and is located so far from the front bumper that the tow bar will hit the bottom of the front bumper once fitted to the back of the towing car...

:bawling:

What about towing hooks... Do you got pics of such fitment?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Is your purpose towing the car on a circuit? If so the HKS Kansai hook is very nice. It requires drilling a small hole in the front lip, but it is removable for times when you don't need it. I have this hook on my BNR32 as it is impossible to tow the car with the factory hooks without ripping my front bumper off.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

tu peux la pousser toi meme sinon...











ok je sors :nervous:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

what they do here in Japan is, open the hood, and use the strut bar (the one across the engine). Or, use the hook in the back and pull the car in backwards. However, this can only be used to get the cars on the flatbed car carriers, not the traditional truck with the hook and chains.

So yes, if you need a tow - better make sure it's a flatbed type carrier.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

better do that anyway if you like your 4WD


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Gutted...

Is there someone who got a pic of how the HKS Kansai hook is fitted on the shell? Cause I guess I can have a custom one made using a BMW removable hook...


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Can't get more clear than that


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

i drilled through my n1 vent into my bumper bar then made a bracket at the rear and welded a nut to it. then used a ford mondeo towing eye..


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

I like this one!!! Great idea Rockabilly!


----------



## GU33 (Dec 14, 2007)

davew said:


> these are available through my website.


Hi dave couldnt get on to your web site have you got a kansia tow eye if so let me know as i need it for silverstone end of the month,TA.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we have Kansai HKS ones in stock, as i checked today with Miguel


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

pics please..............preferably fitted


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

This is a picture of a Kansai towing eye fitted to my old R33.










One section bolts through the original tow eye and the removable part goes through the bumper.










I've not got a close-up from the front, but you can see it in these


----------

